# Face too round for a short haircut?



## Uchina (Sep 10, 2006)

Can I pull off Audrey Tautou's hair?  I always used to categorize my face as "round" because I read somewhere that "all Asians have moonface."  Now that I know that this is b.s., I'm starting to think that my face is more oval or heart-shaped.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

one of the pics isn't working


----------



## thatonegirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Sure you could! It would look adorable, you look quite a bit like her at first glance. She is one of my favorite actresses.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 13, 2006)

I think you could pull that off no proba.  Just ask your stylists advice and they should be able to give the Audrey Tatou look fine tuned for your face shape.


----------

